# General > General Knives & Blades >  suggestions for 3.5 inch max length EDC folder

## Kildar

So I live in the oppressive state of Colorado at least when it comes to carrying a concealed knife nothing more then 3.5 inches so was curious as to what people have found to be a good folding every day carry knife that is 3.5 inches or less.  Currently i carry the Cold Steel Finn Wolf.

----------


## LowKey

I carry a leatherman with a 3" folding blade. As a tradesman, I can carry that even in Boston where the limit is 2.5"

----------


## crashdive123

Any small pocket knife that does what you need it to do will work.  Personally, I carry three along with a fixed blade knife while I'm out and about.

----------


## Kildar

> I carry a leatherman with a 3" folding blade. As a tradesman, I can carry that even in Boston where the limit is 2.5"


I also carry a leatherman wave however the folder is my go to for most jobs and i carry a small CRKT civet Bowie neck knife.  Just curious as to what quality folders are out there i like the cold steel tri-ad locking system its almost fool proof however most of them dont have the flipper level just thumb studs.  some have the flat stud that catches on the pocket and opens as you pull it out those tend to be the 5-7.5 inch blade lengths like the Rajah II or X-L espada.






> Any small pocket knife that does what you need it to do will work.  Personally, I carry three along with a fixed blade knife while I'm out and about.


i have to keep what i carry hidden due to riding the public bus system if they can see it they wont let you on the bus so i keep a mora with the firesteel in the handle in my backpack, and as mentioned above the leatherman and neck knife.  I just think a flipper with the assist lever would make a better daily use knife faster to open.

----------


## hunter63

EDC pretty much.....SAK Huntsman and a Schrade Mini Extreme Survival AUTO 2.4"  folder.......
Usually somewhere within reach..... a Wahoo Killer knife......

Some kind of bigger fixed blade when out in the woods.
Lately a Crash Blade or Mora.

----------


## Kildar

hmm my other post is not showing up.  Anyhow in addition to the Finn Wolf i carry a leatherman wave and a small neck knife.  As for fixed blade i have to ensure its concealed since i ride public transit and they wont allow people on with visible weapons even if its a utility or bush craft style knife.  So i keep the Mora light my fire in my back pack where it stays hidden.  Reason i am looking at different flipper options is the Finn Wolf i currently carry does not have the flipper lever to open it fast it only has thumb studs and using a wrist flick to open it scares any one nearby lol.

----------


## kyratshooter

There are virtually thousands of knives that will fit your needs since you are dealing with a law that allows anything up to a Buck 110.  Go to a good knife shop and make your choice.

I EDC three knives but none of them are larger than 2.5".  Bigger knives are in the kits and containers but I never seem to need them.

Riding public transport in a Colorado city, if you get searched you are going to be charged with carrying concealed even if the straight blade or big folding knives are in a backpack.

You might consider getting a CCW permit and stop feeling oppressed.

----------


## hunter63

Schrade has a 3.5 " versions as well....
These are "AUTO" openin ...don't know if they are legal or not.

https://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/s...uto&series=80&

----------


## pete lynch

Spyderco Endura or CKRT Shenanigan.

----------


## LowKey

Have you actually read Colorado's knife law? And the various ordinances in the counties you frequent?

Assisted-open push-button knives are considered switchblades, which are illegal, but soon will be legal (August 9)

Your concealed Mora is still illegal. Especially so if it deployable.

The question is, how big of a knife can you carry if it is not concealed? There doesn't seem to be a ready answer to that.

And while I said I could carry a 3" blade in Boston, I can do that on the way to/from a jobsite, not so much when visiting, say, the USS Consititution Museum or similar...

< Not a lawyer.

----------


## Bishop

The cold steel you have is a very good blade.

----------


## Kildar

> There are virtually thousands of knives that will fit your needs since you are dealing with a law that allows anything up to a Buck 110.  Go to a good knife shop and make your choice.
> 
> I EDC three knives but none of them are larger than 2.5".  Bigger knives are in the kits and containers but I never seem to need them.
> 
> Riding public transport in a Colorado city, if you get searched you are going to be charged with carrying concealed even if the straight blade or big folding knives are in a backpack.
> 
> You might consider getting a CCW permit and stop feeling oppressed.


actually there is no law against carrying concealed on the public transit have seen plenty of other riders drop their pocket knives and even the drivers with no issues.  they are just required to say no to any one with an open carry weapon.  It is also legal to carry a firearm on colorado public transit with a CCW.  Sadly even though our CCW says concealed carry weapons it still only applies to firearms i checked as i wanted to carry an extendable baton. 







> Have you actually read Colorado's knife law? And the various ordinances in the counties you frequent?
> 
> Assisted-open push-button knives are considered switchblades, which are illegal, but soon will be legal (August 9)
> 
> Your concealed Mora is still illegal. Especially so if it deployable.
> 
> The question is, how big of a knife can you carry if it is not concealed? There doesn't seem to be a ready answer to that.
> 
> And while I said I could carry a 3" blade in Boston, I can do that on the way to/from a jobsite, not so much when visiting, say, the USS Consititution Museum or similar...
> ...


the standard flippers are not assisted also even the assisted ones are not considered switch blades what i am think is of the ones that just have a smooth action so when you press the flipper nub that sticks out it swing open from momentum.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cSMRA4k1xM kind of like this here zero tolerance just looking for something similar that is not well very expensive  :Smile: 

as for the mora its a bush craft knife and meets the 3.5 inch requirement making its concealment legal no different then having a 3.5 inch folder in your pocket and at the bottom of a backpack its not accessed easy its more of a if things happen i have it for making a fire and other needs.  the folder is what i used often i do a lot of temp work where i am cutting boxes and or other knife uses.

open carry is limited to hunting/sporting knives meaning i could carry a Bowie of any length or something similar if i can show its a hunting/sporting purposed knife but then the drivers wont let me on the bus lol and ya if i go to a government building obviously i gotta leave all the stuff at home.

Mostly what I am after is saving time throughout the day by getting the knife on task faster.

----------


## hunter63

As a person's knife is a very personal thing...

Laws, uses desires, and pricing ......I can only let you know what is important to me.

So generally a "What is the BEST knife" discussion means little, to anyone but the poster....
The "read law discussions are important to you, the OP but only  for your state....
Anyone one else really doesn't need to know or care.....or is a lawyer....for your state, city, county etc.

The rest of us can only to suggest options. 

OP Quote>
Mostly what I am after is saving time throughout the day by getting the knife on task faster.< quote

I can't this of any situation where I would need to "get the knife on task faster"...safer to take you time.
Just saying.

----------


## Kildar

> I can't this of any situation where I would need to "get the knife on task faster"...safer to take you time.
> Just saying.


when using it often and there would be no safety issue i could safely flick what i have open but the loud click and rapid motion would unsettle others because that is a typical motion used by those about to attack with a knife.  I used to have something along those lines but years of use and resharpening left it no longer practical for use.  I spent many hours cutting boxes down for recycling bins as well as opening boxes, cutting shrink wrap off skids ect...  I guess i could just wait till i arrive at the work site then take the mora out of the backpack and clip it on the belt.  I dont like box cutters because i always break the blades to fast lol.  Suggestions was all i was after really mostly just looking for something similar to the zero tolerance but in the 40-60 dollar range vs the 300 dollar range lol.  side note i been using and playing with knives since i was 6 and never once cut myself with a knife but get me one of the so called safety box cutters and will cut myself with in a few hours guaranteed no clue why but just how it is for me.

----------


## Graf

Spyderco paramilitary 2, and Swiss Army knife with saw blade

----------


## kyratshooter

I noted on your profile that your occupation is "student" and from your posts you seem to have a firearms restriction and are leaning heavy on alternative weapons.

How old are you?

Knowing if you are underage will make our replies to you more in line with your legal capabilities.

----------


## alaskabushman

I've never felt that a thumb stud slowed me down that much...I doubt the fraction of a second you would gain with a flipper over a standard thumb stud (or Spiderco hole) would really make any difference. If you must have it, pick up a Kershaw, they like their flippers, are very affordable and you can always take out the spring if you want to avoid any "switchblade" laws.

----------


## hunter63

I guess it would be good to bring up that  "get the knife on task faster"...may very well get you shot in certain area's.

Don't pull it... unless you are going to use...know your odds.

Sometimes "hauling butt" make more sense.

----------


## Kildar

lol well i dont think that is an issue on a loading dock cutting up a stack of like 200 cardboard boxes or in a warehouse cutting shrink wrap off of skids  :Smile:  just when you do a wrist flick people get nervous because the noise then the visual tend to trigger holly wood thoughts of gang bangers about to cut some one lol.  hence wanting fast and quiet besides i would never use a folding knife in a fight unless it is my absolute last option i got a tactical pen, pepper spray, and when legal hand gun for that stuff.  the folder is just a tool for me the leatherman blade can do the job just as good but it is not fast to deploy and is a bit more bulky.  I understand most people rarely use their EDC knife if at all i however use it for hours but have learned its never safe to set down as it ends up becoming someone else,s knife then hence having to open/close it a lot.  oh well was just hoping for some suggestions form others since there is not much of a market locally to find knives here so i have to order for online meaning i dont get to check it out before hand ;(

----------


## hunter63

> ....snip....
>   I understand most people rarely use their EDC knife if at all  ......
> (


I do not agree....?????...LOL
I use the SAK several times a day...more if a cooky box or  bag of chips is giving me a hassle.
or slicing an apple...or opening mail, ...or FED EX package....or cleaning fingernails....or digging dandelions.

If I didn't I would not carry it....

All this does not help you choose a knife...and I agree you should look at and handle that ever you think you like....
Then again asking others doesn't allow that either.

----------


## kyratshooter

And those bubble wrap envelopes!  You can not get into those things without a knife!

I carry an EDC but the most used knife would be one of the multi-tools that live on the lamp table beside the recliner.  I drag most of the small projects to the easy chair for work while watching TV and the multi-tool is a good compact tool box.

It that don't work I will drill it with the EDC living room drill press!

----------


## hunter63

Wahoo Killer end table knife.
Chainsaw.....need a chainsaw....

"EDC living room drill press"  hahahaha...almost wet myself...or maybe that was the meds?

----------


## Graf

I use atleast one of my EDC carry's daily as well seems always into something

----------


## Old Professor

My EDC knife alternates between a Victorinox  Trecker and a CRKT Edgie 2, with the Edgie 2 rapidly becoming the most carried and used pocket knife.  I also have attached to my key rings a CRKT P.E.C.K.. That is the neatest, handiest little knife and I always have it with me and it is quick to get into action. It is ideal for opening packages and envelopes and plastic wrap.

----------


## Kildar

there are a lot of people that just simply carry one because they see others doing it or they see the EDC youtube vids ect.. and they literally get dumb founded when some one who does not carry any knives asks them why they carry one.  Those of us who EDC for actual reasons can bury them in reasons lol.  I also never consider my daily use EDC folder as a survival tool in fact it would be a last resort i would sooner use my fixed blade neck knife even though its got a shorter blade though the go to would be the mora in the backpack.  I would open carry my farson blade if i didnt have to ride public transit lol  that thing is so useful.

----------


## hunter63

I don't really agree with your logic on many levels and wonder where it come from?...But if that's your experience....Hey, who am I to say.

Again let use know what you come up with.....

----------


## Kildar

> I don't really agree with your logic on many levels and wonder where it come from?...But if that's your experience....Hey, who am I to say.
> 
> Again let use know what you come up with.....


not every one sees a knife the way us survivalists do many of them see it as nothing more then a weapon to kill thankfully im in a more military/conservative area if i was in denver the cops there will stop you if they see a clip and want to measure the blade if its a knife.  I do still get alot of those types of people asking me why i carry a knife as if it has no other use.  i also see alot of trend followers here as well who carry stuff because they saw a youtuber or bear grylls do it and when asked why the best they can say is umm its cool.  I am also in the city and i am often the only one who can provide a knife when a situation comes up where one is needed while around groups in excess of 50+ more often then i ever was when i lived out in the country in a smaller town even all the kids had a knife lol.  we all grow up different and see things in a different way based on how we where raised.  i see a knife as a very versatile tool but i would never really trust a folder as a weapon or hard use survival tool since the lock can fail even the cold steel triad lock can fail and then you will have to hope you or some one in your group has first aid skill  :Smile: .  I also dont get to choose the types of people i am around when working for a company that sends me out to what ever company requests my services.  So one day i could be around like minded people or next liberals who think everything is offensive or any one in between.  

There are people who do things because they see others doing them those are the types i was talking about that never really use what they carry every day they do it because its a trend.  I used to almost be one of them but in relation to paracord since the bracelets i wear only had an alternate use twice.  Once was when a girl friend made an improptu stop at a yard sale and she never keeps any type of rope/twin in the car so to tie down the large item she got to the top of her car i had to unravel my 2 barcelets.  The other time was to make an improptu leash for a stray dog.  even though those trend followers dont have a reason on mind for why they carry it they will come across some eventually they just tend to not do anything that requires often use of their knife.  we are all different but we will still encounter many of the same problems none the less  :Smile: 

either way ill find something i just cant get my hands on anything because we have no decent shops locally plenty of gun shops but for knives the options are walmart and ace hardware and those are slim pickings.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah...OK....

Quote>
 not every one sees a knife the way us survivalists do many of them see it as nothing more then a weapon to kill
< quote.

What ever...like I said, I don't agree with you logic nor concern on what other people think....

Not going down this rabbit hole.

Good luck in your search.

----------


## Graf

> not every one sees a knife the way us survivalists do many of them see it as nothing more then a weapon to kill thankfully im in a more military/conservative area if i was in denver the cops there will stop you if they see a clip and want to measure the blade if its a knife.  I do still get alot of those types of people asking me why i carry a knife as if it has no other use.  i also see alot of trend followers here as well who carry stuff because they saw a youtuber or bear grylls do it and when asked why the best they can say is umm its cool.  I am also in the city and i am often the only one who can provide a knife when a situation comes up where one is needed while around groups in excess of 50+ more often then i ever was when i lived out in the country in a smaller town even all the kids had a knife lol.  we all grow up different and see things in a different way based on how we where raised.  i see a knife as a very versatile tool but i would never really trust a folder as a weapon or hard use survival tool since the lock can fail even the cold steel triad lock can fail and then you will have to hope you or some one in your group has first aid skill .  I also dont get to choose the types of people i am around when working for a company that sends me out to what ever company requests my services.  So one day i could be around like minded people or next liberals who think everything is offensive or any one in between.  
> 
> There are people who do things because they see others doing them those are the types i was talking about that never really use what they carry every day they do it because its a trend.  I used to almost be one of them but in relation to paracord since the bracelets i wear only had an alternate use twice.  Once was when a girl friend made an improptu stop at a yard sale and she never keeps any type of rope/twin in the car so to tie down the large item she got to the top of her car i had to unravel my 2 barcelets.  The other time was to make an improptu leash for a stray dog.  even though those trend followers dont have a reason on mind for why they carry it they will come across some eventually they just tend to not do anything that requires often use of their knife.  we are all different but we will still encounter many of the same problems none the less 
> 
> either way ill find something i just cant get my hands on anything because we have no decent shops locally plenty of gun shops but for knives the options are walmart and ace hardware and those are slim pickings.


I don't know how you can have slim pickings for knives with the Internet, Amazon stocks tons

----------


## crashdive123

> not every one sees a knife the way us survivalists do many of them see it as nothing more then a weapon to kill


  Maybe in your community.  I don't think too many people here view themselves as survivalists (wilderness survival is not the same as the widely accepted term for survivalist).  I think most people here view a knife much like they do a firearm.  They are tools.  They are used to accomplish tasks that you need to get done.

----------


## Rick

I have been carrying a knife for a long time and have never had anyone ask why I carry. Not one. Zero. Zilch. Nadda. 

My version of survival is being down to a couple dozen cans of coffee, six pounds of bacon or half a case of Spam. Of course, if any bad weather is on the radar then the obligatory milk, bread and eggs can be thrown in.

----------


## hunter63

Or still 11:30 PM and only 2 beers left......

Only time anyone ever asked me was "Hey anyone have a knife"..."Sure here ya go"
Gibbs rule # 9......Never go anywhere without a knife.

----------


## alaskabushman

Kildar, I feel like you are putting way too much thought into this...get on amazon, get on knifecenter.com, order a Smokey Mountain Knife Works catalog and a Bud-K catalog. Find one and buy it. It's not really that difficult. Decide you want something different? Buy another one. I literally have ever a 5 gallon bucket of knives I've acquired over the years, some of which have I've retired frome use, others I've barely carried. 
Just get one and try it out. We can't tell you what to get because a knife is a very personal choice.

----------


## Antonyraison

It's a personal preference, there are a ton of options for folders...
Think of the main uses you might want to use it for
then you can narrow it down to the Types of steel, and the Grind
the knife scales, the lockup mechinism (there are so many)
And then the Price.
I like schrade Folders mostly carry a schrade sch304

Not using a folder for survival? well you can not deterimine ever when you will land yourself into any situation, and I rather take a folder over nothing at all.
I have often used my folder to pry off my car window to get in (locked keys in car)
and a whole host of other things.

----------


## Phaedrus

It really depends on what you want to do with it.  Since this is a forum dedicated to wilderness survival most of our discussion revolves around those kinds of tools.  Urban EDC is different; you probably won't have to baton any wood or do much carving, but you may have to cut a seatbelt or a sandwich with equal aplomb.  For the most part I don't need a huge knife in my daily travels- my normal EDC is a Spyderco Dragonfly in HAP40.  It's around 2" long (the blade) and very sharp, and HAP40 offers superb edge retention.  That little knife rides on a carabiner with my work keys.  On my day off I carry a slightly larger knife mostly because 1) I don't carry that big ring of work keys when I don't need them and I just have the one sprint-run Dragonfly and 2) on my day off I have space in my pocket for a little bigger knife.  So usually it's either a Spyderco Delica in VG-10 or a Spyderco Native5 in Maxamet.

Your needs may be different than mine but I don't pry with a knife or use it as a screwdriver.  I like a knife with a very sharp edge and great slicing power so I always opt for a knife with a full flat grind if I can. Spyderco knives always have a good edge out of the box, they're well made and most of them are pretty light (as most use polymer or FRN scales, some have G10).  They're easy to open with one hand and have good lockwork.  As a bonus most of them don't look super "tactical" and threatening, either.

----------


## Wildthang

The thing about a EDK, is you will use what you have! My Dad and Uncles carried those little cheap folders that had the stamped metal bolsters and scales, had around 3 blades, and made of carbon steel. They skinned and quartered everything from rabbits to deer with those little knives, and they never said, I wish I had a better knife! I think they were just glad to have a knife!
When I was around 10 years old I bought Dad a yellow Case Trapper and he thought he had done and died and gone to heaven. I think that was his first high quality knife, and he absolutely loved it. That was his survival knife, EDK, finger nail cleaner, box cutter, and critter skinner. I still have that knife and boy does it bring back the memories! It is funny how the attitude has changed about knives. In the last 50 years we have gone from, it ain't pretty but it's a knife, to what kind of exotic metal and action meets my criteria for a good EDK! Bottom line is you can never have enough of them.

My favorite EDK's are:
Light in the pocket
Holds a good edge
Locking blade
No pocket clip
No longer than a 3" blade

If you need a weapon, get a gun........LOL

----------


## Antonyraison

> The thing about a EDK, is you will use what you have! My Dad and Uncles carried those little cheap folders that had the stamped metal bolsters and scales, had around 3 blades, and made of carbon steel. They skinned and quartered everything from rabbits to deer with those little knives, and they never said, I wish I had a better knife! I think they were just glad to have a knife!
> When I was around 10 years old I bought Dad a yellow Case Trapper and he thought he had done and died and gone to heaven. I think that was his first high quality knife, and he absolutely loved it. That was his survival knife, EDK, finger nail cleaner, box cutter, and critter skinner. I still have that knife and boy does it bring back the memories! It is funny how the attitude has changed about knives. In the last 50 years we have gone from, it ain't pretty but it's a knife, to what kind of exotic metal and action meets my criteria for a good EDK! Bottom line is you can never have enough of them.
> 
> My favorite EDK's are:
> Light in the pocket
> Holds a good edge
> Locking blade
> No pocket clip
> No longer than a 3" blade
> ...


Sooo true. Well said. Reps given

----------


## Kildar

> I don't know how you can have slim pickings for knives with the Internet, Amazon stocks tons


i said local as in brick and mortar stores online stores you dont get to hold stuff before you buy

----------


## Antonyraison

> i said local as in brick and mortar stores online stores you dont get to hold stuff before you buy


Reviews! Read reviews and or watch reviews... If I can get awesome production knives in Africa you should be able to also get.

----------


## Wildthang

Just read an article proclaiming this as the best EDC in the world! 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...stsurviving-20

----------


## kyratshooter

It looks like our boy got caught on the internet and Mom shut things down.  He slipped in 35 posts in three days before he got caught and has not been back in a week.

That or he is trapped in the back seat of the SUV as it slides down the interstate on the family vacation and can not contact us.

----------


## Wildthang

Probably got grounded from his computer.........LOL

----------


## hunter63

They are so cute at that age.......

----------


## kyratshooter

Yea, all worried about scaring someone on the loading dock with his flip out lock blade.

Loading docks must have changed a lot in the past 50 years.  I worked on several loading docks when I was in college and I don't remember most of the guys working there being scared of much of anything, including God or the Devil.

Colorado loading docks must be different.

----------


## hunter63

I agree....they would just laugh at you if you got "weird"...or maybe they would just stuff you in the dumpster to "cool off".....LOL

----------


## Kildar

> It looks like our boy got caught on the internet and Mom shut things down.  He slipped in 35 posts in three days before he got caught and has not been back in a week.
> 
> That or he is trapped in the back seat of the SUV as it slides down the interstate on the family vacation and can not contact us.


actually i gave up on this hostile forum of trolls and children who cant show proper respect for any one having found much better forums pretty sad that you go straight to childish insults.  P.S. only reason I ended up back here was because of Stubleupon stumbled on in.  you all sound like liberal snowflakes projecting your personal issues onto others.

----------


## hunter63

> actually i gave up on this hostile forum of trolls and children who cant show proper respect for any one having found much better forums pretty sad that you go straight to childish insults.  P.S. only reason I ended up back here was because of Stubleupon stumbled on in.  you all sound like liberal snowflakes projecting your personal issues onto others.


Wow man....
Weed is legal in Colorado, right?

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

> actually i gave up on this hostile forum of trolls and children who cant show proper respect for any one having found much better forums pretty sad that you go straight to childish insults.  P.S. only reason I ended up back here was because of Stubleupon stumbled on in.  you all sound like liberal snowflakes projecting your personal issues onto others.


Oh, now you've gone an hurt some feelings.  I was going to tell all about my EDC knives but now I'm not.  58 years of carrying one kind of knife or another and literally boxes of knives collected over those years would not do to project onto someone who is so scary that they are concerned that flicking open a knife in front of a pallet of shrink wrap might disturb the none knifing employees of the loading dock.  

There are probably about 20 gozillion forums on the internet.  I'm sure there's one that will stroke your bus riding ego.  

I'm going to go fondle a Lile just so I can sleep tonight.

Alan

----------


## hunter63

> Oh, now you've gone an hurt some feelings.  I was going to tell all about my EDC knives but now I'm not.  58 years of carrying one kind of knife or another and literally boxes of knives collected over those years would not do to project onto someone who is so scary that they are concerned that flicking open a knife in front of a pallet of shrink wrap might disturb the none knifing employees of the loading dock.  
> 
> There are probably about 20 gozillion forums on the internet.  I'm sure there's one that will stroke your bus riding ego.  
> 
> I'm going to go fondle a Lile just so I can sleep tonight.
> 
> Alan


I thinking the same.....
At least  a couple "Lite's" will still allow you to use some sort of sentence structure and little thing like punctuation.
Oh well....

----------


## kyratshooter

> actually i gave up on this hostile forum of trolls and children who cant show proper respect for any one having found much better forums pretty sad that you go straight to childish insults.  P.S. only reason I ended up back here was because of Stubleupon stumbled on in.  you all sound like liberal snowflakes projecting your personal issues onto others.


I love it when people that do not know the definition of the word RESPECT decide they can demand it from others or that other people owe them respect without question.  And especially after that person has acted like an @$$ for some time.

You earn respect, and that has not happened in this case.

re·spect
rəˈspekt/Submit
noun
1.
a feeling of deep admiration for someone or something elicited by their abilities, qualities, or achievements.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

> I thinking the same.....
> At least  a couple "Lite's" will still allow you to use some sort of sentence structure and little thing like punctuation.
> Oh well....



My feelings were so hurt that I just threw caution to the wind and said "sentence structure and punctuation be damned".  Sometimes you just have to color outside the lines.  I suppose I could just scream up into the air and get the same results.

Alan

----------


## hunter63

> My feelings were so hurt that I just threw caution to the wind and said "sentence structure and punctuation be damned".  Sometimes you just have to color outside the lines.  I suppose I could just scream up into the air and get the same results.
> 
> Alan


Actually I was referring to this......LOL..




> actually i gave up on this hostile forum of trolls and children who cant show proper respect for any one having found much better forums pretty sad that you go straight to childish insults.  P.S. only reason I ended up back here was because of Stubleupon stumbled on in.  you all sound like liberal snowflakes projecting your personal issues onto others.


Personnely I'm suffering from CRS and forget what I talking about every once in awhile....
What was I saying?.....

Have one on me...or a couple....
Mine are MGD's...

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Mine was a glass of 2% milk.  The Lile is a not a "lite" but a "Jimmy Lile" knife.  Mr. Lile was very proud of his knives and his passing form this world to the next did nothing to diminish the pride those that continue his company hold for their blades.  It will be a hard day when I strap one of them on for EDC.

Alan

----------


## hunter63

Well I seems like I should have one for you.....after all, it is a Friday nite....or Saturday now....
Prost........

----------


## crashdive123

> you all sound like liberal snowflakes projecting your personal issues onto others.


Now that is the funniest thing I have read in a long time.  I almost moved this thread to the joke of the day section.

----------


## Graf

I carry 2 one is a larger lock lads Swiss Army knife the other is a Spyderco military2

----------


## kyratshooter

> Now that is the funniest thing I have read in a long time.  I almost moved this thread to the joke of the day section.


I figured you would be the one to point that out.

I do not think I have ever been called a "liberal snowflake" by a dope growing Colorado burn out before!

Half his posts were about the trials and tribulations of a knife carrying Coloradoan, and the other half were about aqua-phonics, and I suspect he was not trying to grow tomatoes in a greenhouse.

----------


## Rick

Liberal snowflake. Yep, that's me. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Watch that a couple of dozen times and see if you don't throw up. I got dizzy just posting it.

----------


## hunter63

I knida like this one...
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

OK, if we are playing who has the biggest pocket knife then you win.

Which pocket do you carry that thing in?  Back, front, shirt??

In fact, I am not allowed to pick anything that heavy up for a couple more weeks!

----------


## hunter63

Yeah, stays in that case....Ducks Unlimited Bucket Raffle prize....
Kinda of hard to "just whip it out....and scare dock workers"

So....I just drag it out for the "Mine is bigger than yours" occasions.

Come to think of it ...a lot of silly stuff come home with me form these events.

----------


## Phaedrus

Hahaha!  I guess I am a liberal snowflake, at least by WSF standards, so I take no offense. :Shifty:  :Banana:

----------


## crashdive123

Probably more like a liberal tootsie pop.  You won't melt because of your hard outer shell.   :Whistling:

----------


## Luisp

You can found the ideal on the next site:


WILDERNESS-SURVIVAL.NET

YEAH, NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN' ABOUT.

----------


## BushCraftPilot

Camillus makes decent pocket knives. My personal favorite is the Rage, which is about $20 on their website.

----------


## BushCraftPilot

> actually i gave up on this hostile forum of trolls and children who cant show proper respect for any one having found much better forums pretty sad that you go straight to childish insults.  P.S. only reason I ended up back here was because of Stubleupon stumbled on in.  you all sound like liberal snowflakes projecting your personal issues onto others.


dude dont frig out man. you joined and you didn't have to respond to that.

----------


## kyratshooter

BCP, Kildar has not been here since 2017.  He registered and made 32 posts, got mad because we would not declare him God, and removed his presence.

There are some folks out there that will gladly declare you a childish troll if you do not agree with them instantly and mechanically.

He was a wonder boy that came here to save us because he knew everything there was to know and we were all ignorant hicks.  They usually do not stay long and he lasted 4 months, which was longer than most back then.

----------


## Michael aka Mac

Well, I am not gonna dump on a guy that cannot defend himself, ( even if he was a !@!# or not)  but I cannot resist talking about knives so I will go with that, for anyone that cares to read:

Buying a knife is a very personal thing. The type of point, grind, thickness, blade length, metal, whether a folder or fixed blade, and what the knifes intended purpose is, and what state you live in, all weighs in on the type of knife a person buys.

Some states like the one I live in, NY, have very strict knife laws. Ma for example max blade length is 2.5 inches, less you are coming to or from work that requires you to use a knife. This is worth mentioning for those that travel out of their home state to go to work, best to check the state laws of all the states you will be driving through.

In NYC and all of its 5 boroughs for example, the max blade length is 3.5 inches for folders & 4 inches for fixed blade knives. 

So in NYC for a Bushcraft knife (as an example), one would consider a flat or Scandinavian grind, drop point, 0.2-0.25 inch thickness, 2.5- 4 inch fixed blade, Metal alloy needs to be very strong and not brittle.

A note to readers (this is for  those that do not already know this, this is NOT intended for those that have seen combat or are Bushman, etc.) There is a major difference between a Bushcraft knife, and a combat knife.  Also all Bushcraft knifes are survival knives but not all survival knives are Bushcraft knives.

So realize that what you are using your knife for is very relevant when you are looking to buy a knife.

With regard to those that posted "you should go to Budk.com to buy your knife"
Ok, so yea  I get the Budk magazine, and yes i have a few canteens and forever matches and a Gil Hibben Sidewinder knife from them  (just wanted to have one Gil Hibben knife in my collection) But Budk really is not the "Go to: solution when looking to buy a knife.  Lot of their knives are gimmick knives, fantasy, movie reproductions, etc.

Under Budk.com's Bushcraft knives list , they list only 12 knives in total,  of which only 5 could even be considered a Bushcraft knife, ( less you count 2 of their mora like knives) and for some reason they don't even list the Ka-Bar BK2 Companion as one of them, despite selling them.  You are better off going to Amazon.com and hand picking from brands like: Spyderco, Buck, Benchmade, Schrade, TOPs, Condor, Orela, Ka-Bar, Kershaw, CRKT, Coldsteel, & Boker.

For multitools: Leatherman, Victorinox

Personally,  and I will reiterate, this is my personally opinion, I do not recommend folders.

----------


## Rick

Or save your money and get a Mora.  :Thumbup1:

----------


## Michael aka Mac

I was never a fan of the Mora or Wahoo killer knives. Majority of the ones i saw were not full tang, and the blades are much thinner then I am use to.

They do seem to be popular though with some Bushcraft & primitive survivalists & enthusiasts, Cody Lundin for example.  But after carrying much heavier & thicker knives like the Condor Rodan or the Ka-Bar BK2, those lighter knives like the Mora just feel off when using to me.  

Anyone know which Mora knife is a full tang? and what the thickest Mora blade is?

----------


## Rick

The Garberg is the only full tang Mora and the thickest blade. That thick blade comes at a cost though. It's too thick for a true Scandi grind. Instead, they use what's termed a modified Scandi grind which is actually a Saber grind.

----------


## Michael aka Mac

THX Rick :2:   I am horrible with names  I kept on searching for Mora Gerber these past few years lol, as for some reason that is what i thought it was called.

It was the only Mora knife that I have considered getting back when I was shopping for a new knife.

thx again Rick for the info

----------

